# Irda usb dongle - Y-160 [SOLVED]

## Koxta

Hi! I'm trying to make this usb dongle work. Does anyone has this (or similar) dongle model? Which kernel module should I use (irda-usb or stir4200)? What should I put into the /etc/conf.d/irda file? 

Any help would be appreciated  :Smile: 

Regards,

Jurek 'Koxta' BartuszekLast edited by Koxta on Sat Aug 14, 2004 12:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Koxta

Anyone?  :Wink: 

----------

## Koxta

I've just solved it. It works perfectly with stir4200 module.

Regards,

Jurek 'Koxta' Bartuszek

----------

## dextur

I am just trying to get mine working. Could you tell me what you had to do?

----------

## Koxta

Well, not much  :Wink:  I've just compiled the stir4200 support as a module and during boot Gentoo detects the Sigmatel dongle and loads stir4200 automatically  :Smile: 

Regards,

Jurek 'Koxta' Bartuszek

----------

## kLy

hi. I know this is an old thread but can koxta tell me how he got the thing to work?

I've got the stir4200 module up and running fine but what device is it in /dev? What can I put into /etc/conf.d/irda? I'm at a loss on how to get it to interface with my programs. Can I get lirc and stuff working with it? If not what can I actually use it for? What did you do?

Thanks

----------

## The Sentry

Hi!

I hope koxta answers, because I have the same problem. I've searched the net now for quite a time and I found out, that after loading the stir4200 module and doing

```
irattach irda0 -s
```

 a new network-device irda0 appears. But I still didn't find out, how to get further from here.

----------

## Koxta

Hi!

Frankly, I do not remember how did I force this dongle to cooperate with my cell phone. I also do not remember what were the inputs for /etc/conf.d/irda. However, I still recieve questions regarding this piece of hardware, therefore I'm going to take my notebook and the dongle and try to remind myself which steps did I take. I hope I will be helpful.

One more thing... tell me exactly what would you like to do with the dongle, please.

Regards,

Jurek Bartuszek

----------

## The Sentry

Thanks for your quick answer!

First of all, I managed to get it working in a way (last night at 3 o'clock), which is uncomfortable but nevertheless can be useful.

I have a Siemens CX65 cell phone and want to have access to its FlexMem to copy the SMS to my laptop (I'm archiving them). Since my Laptop doesn't have a IrDA device, I bought a USB adapter from SigmaTel.

Here is, what I did:

 - compiled a new kernel with the necessary modules enabled (stir4200, irda, ircomm, ircomm-tty)

 - somehow managed hotplug to automaticly load the driver stir4200, when I plug in the IrDA device

```
drivers/net/irda/stir4200.c: IrDA: Registered SigmaTel device irda0

usbcore: registered new driver stir4200
```

 - emerged irda-utils (unfortunatly irdadump is missing, but I had no time to fix that)

 - 

```
irattach irda0 -s
```

 on the command line, which probably is the same as editing the /etc/conf.d/irda with IRDADEV=irda0 and starting /etc/init.d/irda

 - the network device irda0 appeared

 - inserted the modules ircomm and ircomm-tty, causing /dev/ircomm* to appear

 - fixed permissions on this devices, so the users can use them

Yeah, well ... and thats the point, where I got stuck. In the beginning I wanted to use SieFS to mount the FlexMem into my filesystem, but the mount command simply does nothing and the SieFS homepage was down. scmxx can't handle my Siemens CX65, likely because it is only designed for cell phones till the 45 series.

Know I'm playing with ObexFTP, not very comfortable (the Java frontend doesn't work correctly), but when I have some time I might write a frontend in Qt.

Perhaps there are some things I've forgotten, that's why I'm asking here.

----------

## kLy

hi. I've emerge irda-utils since the start, but irattach never got installed for some reason. I have no idea why.

```

#etcat -f irda-utils | grep bin

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/send_ultra

/usr/sbin

/usr/bin/irscanf

/usr/bin/irdaspray

/usr/X11R6/bin

/usr/bin/irprintf

/usr/bin/recv_ultra

/usr/bin/irpsion5

/usr/bin/irprintfx

/usr/bin/ias_query

/usr/sbin/findchip

```

----------

## The Sentry

Try to re-emerge it, cause it definitly belongs to the package:

```
* Contents of net-wireless/irda-utils-0.9.16:

/etc

/etc/conf.d

/etc/conf.d/irda

/etc/init.d

/etc/init.d/irda

/usr

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/ias_query

/usr/bin/irdaspray

/usr/bin/irkbd

/usr/bin/irprintf

/usr/bin/irprintfx

/usr/bin/irpsion5

/usr/bin/irscanf

/usr/bin/recv_ultra

/usr/bin/send_ultra

/usr/man

/usr/man/man4

/usr/man/man4/irnet.4.gz

/usr/man/man7

/usr/man/man7/irda.7.gz

/usr/man/man8

/usr/man/man8/findchip.8.gz

/usr/man/man8/irattach.8.gz

/usr/man/man8/irdadump.8.gz

/usr/man/man8/irdaping.8.gz

/usr/man/man8/irnetd.8.gz

/usr/man/man8/irpsion5.8.gz

/usr/sbin

/usr/sbin/dongle_attach

/usr/sbin/findchip

/usr/sbin/gfindchip

/usr/sbin/irattach               # <- here it is

/usr/sbin/irdaping

/usr/share

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/irda-utils-0.9.16

/usr/share/doc/irda-utils-0.9.16/README.irattach.gz

/usr/share/doc/irda-utils-0.9.16/README.irdadump.gz

/usr/share/doc/irda-utils-0.9.16/README.irdaping.gz

/usr/share/doc/irda-utils-0.9.16/README.irsockets.gz

/usr/share/doc/irda-utils-0.9.16/README.tekram.gz

/usr/share/doc/irda-utils-0.9.16/modules.conf.irda.gz

```

----------

## kLy

strange because I did re-emerge it a few times and it never showed up. And there's not even any use flags to fiddle with. Hmm... I'll try diff versions and see if that does anything.

By the way, apparently it's not possible for the dongle to interface with something like LIRC right? Other than a general remote jobbie (which doesn't seem possible now), I just use it for transferring stuff to and from my phone, which seems to be a mission in itself. Sigh. I will persevere!  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------

## The Sentry

afaik there's no way to use IrDA für LIRC, they're two different things.

----------

## kLy

There's an app in doze called SlyControl. It lets you use your TV card IrDA receptor to interface with something like LIRC. Is there something like this for Linux?

----------

## kLy

ok, I've managed to get irda-utils emerged properly, but when trying to use irattach, I get this:

```

Sorry, dongle not supported yet!

Usage: irattach <dev> [-d dongle] [-s] [-v] [-h]

       <dev> is tty name, device name or module name

Dongles supported :

        esi

        tekram

        actisys

        actisys+

        girbil

        litelink

        airport

        old_belkin

        ep7211

        mcp2120

        act200l

        ma600

```

now stir4200 isn't on this list. I find that strange since others have gotten a working irda0 device up with an stir4200  :Sad:  I've tried the 0.9.16 irda-utils as well as the 0.9.17-pre5 ones. Same thing  :Sad: 

----------

## The Sentry

My /etc/conf.d/irda says:

```
IRDA=yes

#IRDADEV=/dev/ttyS2

IRDADEV=irda0

#Set (optional) Dongle name here

#DONGLE=actisys+

DISCOVERY=yes
```

so the appropriate command would be

```
irattach irda0 -s
```

I didn't manage to get it working on a /dev/ircomm* node, so the only programm capable of using the irda0 seems to be ObexFTP.

----------

## kLy

how do you get /dev/ ircomm0 to work? what is the actual IR device in /dev? followed instructions here but not helping  :Sad: 

http://www.tuxmobil.org/Infrared-HOWTO/Infrared-HOWTO.html

I know I have irda up properly, since if I have my phone in range, I can get this on irdadump:

```

17:57:05.965472 xid:rsp 595580dd < 00000091 S=6 s=1 SIEMENS SL5C hint=b124 [ PnP Modem Fax IrCOMM IrOBEX ] (29)

17:57:05.984685 xid:cmd 595580dd > ffffffff S=6 s=2 (14)

17:57:06.084667 xid:cmd 595580dd > ffffffff S=6 s=3 (14)

17:57:06.184652 xid:cmd 595580dd > ffffffff S=6 s=4 (14)

17:57:06.284636 xid:cmd 595580dd > ffffffff S=6 s=5 (14)

```

and /proc/net/irda/discovery has:

```

IrLMP: Discovery log:

nickname: SIEMENS SL5C, hint: 0xb124, saddr: 0x595580dd, daddr: 0x00000091

```

but I don't have an interface to irda in dev  :Sad: 

I have created the /dev/ircomm0 like this:

```

mknod /dev/ircomm0 c 161 0

```

doing a cat on it says "No such device"  :Sad:  Help!

----------

## kLy

hey... made a new thread here since this one is old, has to do with something else, and is marked as solved:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2484817.html

----------

## E001754

A little help would be appreciated :

I've got a STIR4200 USB Dongle.

It seems to work, since with "irdadump", I can see that my Nokia phone is detected.

However, "irattach irda0 -s" doesn't create any node in /dev/.

My kernel is 2.6.16 and I'm using udev.

I checked in /proc/net/irda/irlap and get that

 *Quote:*   

> irlap0 state: LAP_NDM
> 
>   device name: irda0, hardware name: usb#2
> 
>   caddr: 0xc6, saddr: 0x27881041, daddr: 0x000000
> ...

 

So, this file indicates me that the "hardware name" is "usb#2".

Of course, I've got nothing in /dev/ that appears as "usb#2".

ifconfig command says that I've an interface called "irda0" up and running.

I want to communicate with "kmobilephonetools".

How can find or create of dev node to use this "usb#2" ??

Thanks for your help

----------

